# Sigma 150-600 sports AFMA



## sanj (Jan 9, 2015)

Friends. I have the lens and the dock. I have scanned the net but can't figure out how to use the dock for AFMA. Any leads PLEASE PLS?


----------



## candc (Jan 9, 2015)

i don't know of any automatic way to do it with the dock. when you connect the lens to the dock and click the button for customize/ adjust af/ then you have the option to manually adjust the focus of 4 focal lengths at 4 distances. it works really well but can be tedious because you have to dismount the lens from the camera every time. here is a screenshot of what i have set for the 120-300


----------



## sanj (Jan 9, 2015)

Oh lord. I though it was automatic. I might as well just go the FoCal way. Just that FoCal does not support 1dc.


----------



## AlanF (Jan 9, 2015)

Can you use FoCal the way Neuro does? Take your own images and feed them to the program.


----------



## mackguyver (Jan 9, 2015)

AlanF said:


> Can you use FoCal the way Neuro does? Take your own images and feed them to the program.


That should work with any camera, and sanj, here's a thread I started on how to do it:
http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=19742.0


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 9, 2015)

sanj said:


> Oh lord. I though it was automatic. I might as well just go the FoCal way. Just that FoCal does not support 1dc.


 
As long as you are using it on just one camera, the dock is going to adjust the lens at multiple distances and multiple focal lengths, so it will match very well.

When you go to mount the lens on a different body, all bets are off. It may be fine, or not.

Focal adjusts the body at one distance and wide and narrow focal lengths, so its less accurate, but you can adjust each body.


----------



## sanj (Jan 10, 2015)

Thank you for the tips… Appreciate.


----------

